# all the puppies



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

This has nothing to do with anything, but I just saw it on a web site I ran across when I was searching for something. It really made me smile, and I needed to smile. Maybe will do the same for others.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay....it really made me smile! Thanks for sharing; it's good to pass smiles around...


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Speaking of smiles, how's your little big man doing? Recovering nicely I'll bet.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

very very cute how did they get them to stay?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> Speaking of smiles, how's your little big man doing? Recovering nicely I'll bet.


Mateo is doing well, thank you! It's been almost 7 weeks post-op and he's back to playing with his friends and running a bit. Really nice to see him healing, and getting stronger... 

Plus--- the shaved part of his shoulder has grown back enough for me to actually brush it. Yea!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

That's great to hear. The shaving is so weird, isn't it? I had a little sheltie mix once that had to have a dislocated hip "wired" into place. Little long haired dog with a quarter of her body shaved .... that was an interesting grow out! I wish she was here with me now, weird haircut and all .... oh, no, this was a post about smiling, so can't go there...


----------

